# Are these calluses? (PHOTO)



## honeywhistle (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi everybody,

By searching through the forums here I've found references to 'white bumps' and calluses, but no pictures to compare from unfortunately. I was hoping that maybe somebody could tell me what these are on my hedgehog's feet?

Harvey is definitely a big runner, but he has a nice, big, cake-top bucket wheel that I ordered from a recommended wheel-maker I found on this site. His cage is lined with wood shavings. I replace them once a week (I mention all this because in another thread there was some mention of calluses being related to dirty living conditions).

My first instinct was that they were calluses. He didn't show any discomfort when I touched them, nor does he seem hampered in any way when he's running on his wheel or elsewhere. They do seem to have gotten longer than the first time I noticed them a few months back though. If they are calluses, is that...ok? Do they need to be treated, or can I just let them be?

Anyway, here's the picture. Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Umm.. I'm don't think so, I just checked and my hedgie has things similar. I think its like a continuation of the pads on their feet!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I think all my hedgehogs have had feet like that. I just thought that was what a normal hedgie foot looked like. My vet has never said anything about their feet looking like that.


----------



## honeywhistle (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the feedback, Melanie and Hedgies101. You're right--my other hedgies have these too. It's a little embarrassing, but I think I just never noticed before! Harvey's are larger and more prominent and so I noticed them and then didn't even think to compare... :-?

Anyway, thanks for taking the time and sorry for the ultimately stupid question!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

No question is stupid. Better to ask and get an answer than to continue to worry over it. And someone out there probably was wondering the same thing but may have been too shy to ask.


----------

